# Schutzhund for the newbie/Schutzhund in NJ



## Vicky (Apr 28, 2011)

For anyone who hasn't seen my other thread about my new dog research, I am not a beginner dog owner however I do not have a dog at the moment and won't for almost another year. I am doing a LOT of research so I am not positive on what I will be getting but I would like to learn some more about this sport. I read one book on the sport so far. I can not remember the name but it is a hard cover book with a mostly light blue cover. On the cover is an A-frame with I believe a German Shepherd on it. 

Anyways, is there anyone here that casually works in Schutzhund? Is that even possible? To dabble in the sport with your dog? Or is this a full fledged commitment? I don't believe I have the time I believe you would need to invest to seriously compete and be competitive. On the other hand, I don't even know what that consists of. I don't know how far I'd have to travel to a club or if there is one in my area. Which leads to my next question.

Does anyone from New Jersey belong to a club? Is it in our state? If not, how far do you travel and how serious are you in the sport?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

There are plenty of schutzhund clubs in NJ. Best thing for you to do would be to go visit a few and get the feel of what it is all about.  Then you can decide if it is for you or not.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I do Schutzhund with my dog for the mental and physical stimulation. It keeps my boy level headed, and he absolutely loves working! We've been going for two years now and I can easily say I'm addicted! I strongly suggest going to a club to watch first. I'm not sure how common this is, but my club also offered an 8 week Intro to Schutzhund class, with one class a week. I started with that because it gave me a good overall idea of what I'd be getting in to. My dog Aiden competes in the sport at club level, as many do, which compares in no way to national level competitors, but he still enjoys himself!

This website lists the clubs in New Jersey. Hopefully one is close enough for you to enjoy!
USA - Northeast Region Clubs


----------



## Vicky (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks guys! I did actually find one and I can't wait to get out and see this for real. It's pretty exciting. Hopefully they will have a "intro" class of some sort too because I like that idea a lot.


----------



## southernfiction (Oct 5, 2011)

Vicky said:


> For anyone who hasn't seen my other thread about my new dog research, I am not a beginner dog owner however I do not have a dog at the moment and won't for almost another year. I am doing a LOT of research so I am not positive on what I will be getting but I would like to learn some more about this sport. I read one book on the sport so far. I can not remember the name but it is a hard cover book with a mostly light blue cover. On the cover is an A-frame with I believe a German Shepherd on it.
> 
> Anyways, is there anyone here that casually works in Schutzhund? Is that even possible? To dabble in the sport with your dog? Or is this a full fledged commitment? I don't believe I have the time I believe you would need to invest to seriously compete and be competitive. On the other hand, I don't even know what that consists of. I don't know how far I'd have to travel to a club or if there is one in my area. Which leads to my next question.
> 
> Does anyone from New Jersey belong to a club? Is it in our state? If not, how far do you travel and how serious are you in the sport?


 
I am most definitely a dabbler in the sport. Bought books because I can't find PEOPLE anywhere close who do this. The ones farther away weren't interesting in responding to a rookie. Sooooo. I gave up wanting to do official Schutzhund (my rescue puppy had a bunch of qualities they call for in puppies) and just generally train her by the books.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think there's also a great SDA-type club in NJ too if you're not limited to just SchH.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Lots of schutzhund clubs in NJ? No, not really. Guess it depends on what part of NJ. T Floyd is in NJ, he is excellent if you are serious. But I wouldn't send people to him for "casual" training. 

I'll just say, be very cautious about anyone who either tries to sell you a dog right off, or tells you they can train you until you get your BH and SchH1, and it will "only" cost $10,000. Unless of course you have money to burn! 

When I was doing schutzhund I belonged to Upper Bucks Schutzhund club, which is in Pennsylvania. Clubs in general want people who will commit to training, because the training is a lot of work for everyone involved, not just for the person who owns the dog!


----------



## Vicky (Apr 28, 2011)

What is SDA? I'm definitely not limited at all at this point.

Haha, I do not have money to burn and it will not be a serious endeavor. I would just like a good outlet for my dog when I do have one and I like the protection sports. They are very interesting and look like a lot of fun to me and for the dog.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would contact Cliff on this site, his username is cliffson1. I could be mistaken but I believe he is in or near NJ and trains with an SDA club. SDA is also tracking, obedience, and protection. The tracking (at least the first level) is just like schH, the lower levels of obedience are very similar, the protection can be quite different and there's more variety (protection alert, protection 1-3, police dog 1-3, they use sleeve and suit). It is not as popular as SchH but I like it a lot. If you can get to a good club it's definitely worth checking out.


----------



## miszlu (Apr 24, 2011)

*seattle wahington any shutzhund training available ?*

shutzhund in washington near seattle area


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The last dog I titled in Sch I was in Upper Bucks club....smile!


----------

